# Countdown to the lottery



## yuyuza1

Seven days left. 

Let's all be nice this week. We've got to have some good karma for next Tuesday. Like KP, you too can start off your day with Espn's mock lottery/draft. Don't stop until you get #1.


----------



## hasoos

Lotto on the 22nd correct?


----------



## mediocre man

I suggest our own version of Lent. Let's all give something up that we love for the week in order to get some help from the basketball Gods.

I'll start. I will be giving up All ESPN programming until the day of the lottery selection.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

Just for kicks, I spun the wheel 10 times. Here are the results:

# 6 - Julian Wright (40% of the time)
# 2 - Kevin Durrant (20% of the time)
# 7 - Julian Wright (20% of the time)
# 3 - Corey Brewer (10% of the time)
# 6 - Corey Brewer (10% of the time)

Interesting, entertaining, not sure how based in reality it is though.

Gramps...


----------



## yuyuza1

hasoos said:


> Lotto on the 22nd correct?



Correct.


----------



## ebott

mediocre man said:


> I'll start. I will be giving up All ESPN programming until the day of the lottery selection.


Wow, that's huge. I can't possibly go that big. But I'll give up the game boy. [WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION] Force myself to read a book while I'm doin my business. [/WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION]


----------



## It's_GO_Time

mediocre man said:


> I suggest our own version of Lent. Let's all give something up that we love for the week in order to get some help from the basketball Gods.
> 
> I'll start. I will be giving up All ESPN programming until the day of the lottery selection.


To help ensure the number one spot, you should give up something that will really make you suffer, thus bringing as much good karma to the draft as possible. So for one whole week, I would like to see you not say anything negative about Zach.


Have I told you that Zach's numbers don't lie . . . I think he one of the best players in the league and gives the Blazers the only hope of winning games. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> To help ensure the number one spot, you should give up something that will really make you suffer, thus bringing as much good karma to the draft as possible. So for one whole week, I would like to see you not say anything negative about Zach.
> 
> 
> Have I told you that Zach's numbers don't lie . . . I think he one of the best players in the league and gives the Blazers the only hope of winning games. :biggrin:




Even if he didn't it would still be a pleasure to have him in the Portland community. I'm trying desperately to get his autogragh for my children. I'm hoping they look to him as some sort of role model. 

I am going to be so pissed if KP trades him.


Does this mean I can watch Sports Center again?


----------



## BBert

Oops. Double post.


----------



## BBert

mediocre man said:


> Even if he didn't it would still be a pleasure to have him in the Portland community. I'm trying desperately to get his autogragh for my children. I'm hoping they look to him as some sort of role model.
> 
> I am going to be so pissed if KP trades him.
> 
> 
> Does this mean I can watch Sports Center again?


That's the spirit! Way to take one for the team! :worthy: 

I haven't decided what I'll give up yet. Maybe message boards....:biggrin:


----------



## Trader Ed

mediocre man said:


> Even if he didn't it would still be a pleasure to have him in the Portland community. I'm trying desperately to get his autogragh for my children. I'm hoping they look to him as some sort of role model.
> 
> I am going to be so pissed if KP trades him.
> 
> 
> Does this mean I can watch Sports Center again?


MM.... I think you must of fallen and bumped your head... are you ok? :banghead:


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

ill give up hating on the lakers for a week i think thats harder than no SC. i mean c'mon its the lakers.
ok last one but from now on Phil Jackson is a Genius! and Bynum is the hardest worker on the floor.


----------



## c_note

Masbee provides intelligent and thought-provoking posts.


----------



## Trader Ed

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery07/mockdraft

Think positive


----------



## handclap problematic

Ok, so I finally gave in and played with the lottery simulator a bit. 
I did it only 10 times and got the number one pick 6 times for the Blazers! Completely improbable, but also completely true. 
I think I have a lucky clicker finger. 


prunetang


----------



## Talkhard

handclap problematic said:


> Ok, so I finally gave in and played with the lottery simulator a bit.
> I did it only 10 times and got the number one pick 6 times for the Blazers!


I'm calling Paul Allen right now and requesting that you be the Blazers rep at the lotto!


----------



## Superblaze

Out of spinning it 5 times I got the 2nd pick three times and the 1st pick twice.


----------



## mgb

yuyuza1 said:


> Seven days left.
> 
> Let's all be nice this week. We've got to have some good karma for next Tuesday. Like KP, you too can start off your day with Espn's mock lottery/draft. Don't stop until you get #1.


It took me 7 attempts to get the #1 spot. On the 6th attempt we got Durant at #2.

I had a dream about a week ago that only one team moved up and it was higher than us so we stayed at the #6 spot. Hope my dream is wrong and we jump to one of the three spots, hopefully the #1 spot!

Quick edit. I've done it a few more times and a couple times we got the #3 spot and it shows us taking Brewer? Would we select him at that high of a spot? I hope not.


----------



## c_note

Superblaze said:


> Out of spinning it 5 times I got the 2nd pick three times and the 1st pick twice.


Nice lie.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

It took me forever to get the #1 pick, but I hit #2 a few times within the first 10 or so spins.

I think I'd rather have Durant than Oden in any case. He's got superstar written all over him.


----------



## Yega1979

Crap, I got the Sonics Greg Oden 3 times! I also sent Kevin Durant to the Bulls and Kings. Imagine if the Bulls got Durant!!


----------



## Baracuda

My third spin got the #1 pick. Third time lucky!


----------



## BuckW4GM

i haven't gotten #1 or #2 in 20 tries.


----------



## GOD

Just did the lotto 50 times and got Durant once with the second pick and Oden once with the second pick. I got the third pick four times and we took Brewer. All other spins were 6 or higher.

I guess I am not the one to represent the lotto, did not get the number 1 pick even one time.


----------



## loyalty4life

What time is the lottery selection on the 22nd? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## hasoos

Loyalty4Life said:


> What time is the lottery selection on the 22nd? Inquiring minds need to know.



I believe it is dynamic...It is done during half time of one of the conference championship series if they have started by then, or a semi final series if they are still going. Most of those are on a to be announced schedule.


----------



## yuyuza1

6 more days.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary

I need a low value breakable object near by so that when I jump up screaming when pick #6 goes by without us being selected I don't break anything of value.

Got #1 on my 2nd try (granted I do it all the time and that never happens, but this time it did.)


----------



## c_note

handclap problematic said:


> Ok, so I finally gave in and played with the lottery simulator a bit.
> I did it only 10 times and got the number one pick 6 times for the Blazers! Completely improbable, but also completely true.
> I think I have a lucky clicker finger.
> 
> 
> prunetang


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## gatorpops

All you guys are losers unless you got the 1-6 on the first try. Second try does us no good. Anybody on the first try? 

gatopops


----------



## handclap problematic

c_note said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Well, I don't have a time machine to go back and take photos or screenshots. Sorry. I guess you will have to beleive me...or don't...it doesn't really matter. 
I got the first pick the first time, the second time and the fourth time....after that I don't remember. 

It was just strange luck. I just tried it again and didn't get the top pick in 30 tries. So....just randomness. I must try to remember what I was doing when I got all the luck.....Ok, I was sitting on the couch in the living room listening to The Hari Krishna Temple on vinyl ( the one recorded by George Harrison and released on Apple Records). 

I must do it during the lotto.

prunetang


----------



## Utherhimo

took me 6 times to get #2 durant


----------



## MAS RipCity

compliments of my wifey...
well i have the pic of mill getting 1 and getting KD and pdx getting Oden at 2, but the file exceeds the forums limits.


----------



## MAS RipCity

damn she needs to rep us at the lotto. she got the #1 pick twice in a row and 3 times in what was like a 7-10 time span...woot.


----------



## c_note

I got the #1 twice in a row today (please send cookies).


----------



## BBert

Is this thing broken? In 10 tries, I got Julian Wright 8 times (No. 6 pick 6 times; No. 7 once and No. 8 once) and Durant 2 times (with the No. 2 pick).

EDIT

OK, I couldn't help myself. I did it 10 more times and got Julian Wright 6 times; Brewer 3 times; and Oden 1 time at No. 2 on my 10th (20th) try, because it had the Bucks taking Durant No. 1.

That pretty much mirrors my usual (lack of) luck.


----------



## ProudBFan

I'll flush my wedding ring down the toilet.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man

ProudBFan said:


> I'll flush my wedding ring down the toilet.
> 
> PBF




We're actually talking about sacrifices PBF.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

mediocre man said:


> We're actually talking about sacrifices PBF.


:lol:


----------



## ProudBFan

mediocre man said:


> We're actually talking about sacrifices PBF.


Me too. I was planning on pawning the damn thing to help pay the filing fees... but I'd feel better flushing it down the crapper (for a good cause).

Hell, I'd "walk alone into the festering heart of Mordor and cast it back into the fires from whence it came" just to be rid of it.

Precious, my ***.

PBF


----------



## Zybot

mgb said:


> Quick edit. I've done it a few more times and a couple times we got the #3 spot and it shows us taking Brewer? Would we select him at that high of a spot? I hope not.


Probably not. If we wanted Brewer we might try to trade down. If Atlanta gets the #3 pick they apparently want Mike Conley according to this lottery simulation.


----------



## MAS RipCity

outside of KD or go, this is a draft of NEED for ATL, they should/would take Conley if he's available at their pick regardless of who is left.


----------



## wizmentor




----------



## yuyuza1

wizmentor said:


>



Nice one....but is it really a rabbit's foot?

Four more days.


----------



## hasoos

I'll say a prayer to the dark ones. Hopefully they will not require a sacrifice this time.:biggrin:


----------



## Oldmangrouch

wizmentor said:


>



So, rabbit foot (feet) = good luck? :thinking2: 

You might want to take that theory up with the next 3-legged bunny you meet! :biggrin: 

BTW, I'm planning on us picking 9th. At least that way any surprises will be pleasant!


----------



## gambitnut

ProudBFan said:


> Me too. I was planning on pawning the damn thing to help pay the filing fees... but I'd feel better flushing it down the crapper (for a good cause).
> 
> Hell, I'd "walk alone into the festering heart of Mordor and cast it back into the fires from whence it came" just to be rid of it.
> 
> Precious, my ***.
> 
> PBF


It probably has quite a bit of gold, right? If you want to get rid of it and help a good cause, Free Geek could recycle it for you.:biggrin:


----------



## Samuel

If someone below us, or Seattle, jump into the top 2 I'm going to be so pissed.

Then again, if Seattle gets lucky and gets Durant, Rashard Lewis' price might drop.


----------



## Utherhimo

this will happen:

...selecting 6th is Seattle
...selecting 5th is PHX
...selecting 4th is Bucks
...selecting 3rd is Boston
...selecting 2nd is THE PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

Utherhimo said:


> this will happen:
> 
> ...selecting 6th is Seattle
> ...selecting 5th is PHX
> ...selecting 4th is Bucks
> ...selecting 3rd is Boston
> ...selecting 2nd is THE PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS


this would mean that MEM would get oden which is prob the best thing that could happen because it takes pau off the market which drives zbo's value up.


----------



## mgb

Oldmangrouch said:


> So, rabbit foot (feet) = good luck? :thinking2:
> 
> *You might want to take that theory up with the next 3-legged bunny you meet!* :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, I'm planning on us picking 9th. At least that way any surprises will be pleasant!


Considering they probably get four rabbit foots at a time I think the bunny would feel really lucky!


----------



## Samuel

44 hours, 26 minutes until the Draft Lottery show starts.


----------



## BuckW4GM

Samuel said:


> 44 hours, 26 minutes until the Draft Lottery show starts.


i can't wait! be so sweet to get either GO or KD.


----------



## Samuel

BuckW4GM said:


> i can't wait! be so sweet to get either GO or KD.


I simply can't see it happening. We'd be the most exciting team in the league next season if we did.


----------



## BuckW4GM

Samuel said:


> I simply can't see it happening. We'd be the most exciting team in the league next season if we did.


i know the odds and all that, but i'm feeling love from the basketball god.


----------



## Talkhard

BuckW4GM said:


> i can't wait! be so sweet to get either GO or KD.


From your mouth to God's ears.


----------



## drexlersdad

Please!!!


----------



## B_&_B

The draft lottery Courtside show starts at 4:00 tomorrow on KXL.

http://www.kxl.com/progguide.aspx?SecID=18


----------



## Talkhard

OK, here's a question for you lotto experts. If they get to the No. 6 pick and Portland has not appeared yet, does that mean the Blazers have jumped into the top 3?


----------



## mgb

Talkhard said:


> OK, here's a question for you lotto experts. If they get to the No. 6 pick and Portland has not appeared yet, does that mean the Blazers have jumped into the top 3?


If they select #6 and it's not us and we haven't been selected before that we then have jump into the top 3.

If a team lower than us doesn't show up like they should then they jump into the top three, if one team does then if we are not in the 7-9th spot we have jump into the top 3. If two jump ahead of us and then we don't appear at the 8th or 9th spot we have jump into the top 3. If 3 teams jump ahead of us then we will be selecting 9th.


----------



## mediocre man

Talkhard said:


> OK, here's a question for you lotto experts. If they get to the No. 6 pick and Portland has not appeared yet, does that mean the Blazers have jumped into the top 3?




To add what MGB said.

We can pick 1-2-3-6-7-8-9


What you really want to hope for is that all the teams picking below us have their names called when they are supposed to be called.


----------



## mgb

mediocre man said:


> To add what MGB said.
> 
> We can pick 1-2-3-6-7-8-9
> 
> 
> What you really want to hope for is that all the teams picking below us have their names called when they are supposed to be called.


And we don't get ours called when we are suppose to.


----------



## crandc

The announcers usually call it. For example, when it is revealed that Seattle gets the #6 pick the broadcaster then say "Portland has moved up".


----------



## mediocre man

mgb said:


> And we don't get ours called when we are suppose to.





LOL exactly


Then again if they don't call ours when it's supposed to be called they couldbe calling sooner....which is bad


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

BuckW4GM said:


> i can't wait! be so sweet to get either GO or KD.


:drool2:


----------



## Utherhimo

we will get in the top 3


----------



## STOMP

Utherhimo said:


> we will get in the top 3


It would be just like the Blazers history for them to get the 3rd pick. They'd be just outside of the two locks and faced with some murky tea leaves... not that I'd be complaining.

STOMP


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

After us not getting the #1 pick last year (even though we were supposed to) we are owed that #1 pick by the basketball gods. We get #1....you take Durant. He is the next KG. I don't want Oden.......he's the next Olawakandi!


----------



## ehizzy3

is it tonight? or tommorow night?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

rose garden pimp said:


> is it tonight? or tommorow night?


Tommorrow night. Barrett and Rice and Wheelz will be on the radio live. I'll be there. I'm gonna rub Rice's stomach for good luck baby!


----------



## c_note

Samuel said:


> I simply can't see it happening. We'd be the most exciting team in the league next season if we did.


Who's up for a little burning at the stake? :yay:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

As we speak I'm running around my living room with a chicken's head in one hand and a virgin ( don't ask ) in the other. The sacrifice will take place at midnight! I gotta go find me a witchdoctor! Peace!


----------



## 2k

So does anyone want to confess their sins? 

When I was a kid I played “show you mine if you show me yours with my cousin”.


----------



## yuyuza1

Wow... we seem to have some dedicated...er. eccentric fans.

Either way, 25 hours and 15 mins until the show begins.


----------



## Trader Ed

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> As we speak I'm running around my living room with a chicken's head in one hand and *a virgin ( don't ask ) in the other. * The sacrifice will take place at midnight! I gotta go find me a witchdoctor! Peace!




uh... ok 

I sure hope she is a purty one... to appease the basketball Gods...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Trader Bob said:


> uh... ok
> 
> I sure hope she is a purty one... to appease the basketball Gods...


She looks like HAP! Wow, just think of that..............A pretty female virgin version of HAP....WOW!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

2k said:


> So does anyone want to confess their sins?
> 
> When I was a kid I played “show you mine if you show me yours with my cousin”.


What a coincidence, I just did the same thing with my cousin last night........HEEEEHAWWWW!


----------



## 2k

Seriously if we get Oden I’m going to be happier than a run away slave with a map, a sack of weed, and a bottle of spirits. I will run around the house naked.


----------



## c_note

2k said:


> So does anyone want to confess their sins?
> 
> When I was a kid I played “show you mine if you show me yours with my cousin”.


Same with my parents. Is that strange?


----------



## Iwatas

About what time will the lottery announce the 3-6 pick range?

iWatas


----------



## Talkhard

2k said:


> Seriously if we get Oden I’m going to be happier than a run away slave with a map, a sack of weed, and a bottle of spirits. I will run around the house naked.


I think we all will. However, the odds are heavily against us. I've played the lotto dozens and dozens of times, and most of the time we get the sixth pick.


----------



## Trader Ed

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> She looks like HAP! Wow, just think of that..............A pretty female virgin version of HAP....WOW!


I am trying not too :hurl:

Lets hope the Gods are kind anyways


----------



## loyalty4life

So is the draft lottery selection going to take place at halftime of tomorrow night's game? Can this be confirmed somewhere?


----------



## yuyuza1

This was just posted and made by a poster on OLive. A little choppy, but inspirational nonetheless...I suppose. Hope it doesn't jinx us.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mxrI3xa1R9U"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mxrI3xa1R9U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## yuyuza1

Loyalty4Life said:


> So is the draft lottery selection going to take place at halftime of tomorrow night's game? Can this be confirmed somewhere?



No. It is before the game. Coverage on ESPN and selections are revealed beginning at 5:30PM.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espntv/espnGuide 

KXL's coverage begins at 4PM.

http://kxl.com/progguide.aspx?SecID=18


----------



## loyalty4life

yuyuza1 said:


> No. It is before the game. Coverage on ESPN and selections are revealed beginning at 5:30PM.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espntv/espnGuide
> 
> KXL's coverage begins at 4PM.
> 
> http://kxl.com/progguide.aspx?SecID=18


Many kudos to you.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

2nd try #1


----------



## handclap problematic

Arghhh... I am getting a bit anxious, to tell the truth......
I just don't have a very good feeling about it.
Luckily, tomorrow's Beavers game is an early one, so I will get off work in time to see the lottery. Can't wait.

prunetang


----------



## OntheRocks

Just played ESPN's Mock Lottery, and we got the #1 on the first try...

Hey it could happen!

Talk about an automatic 10-15 wins jeez!


----------



## B_&_B

about 10 hours and 40 min. until we hear "the 2nd pick of the 2007 NBA draft goes to the Portland Trail Blazers!"

DURANT! :yay:


----------



## ProudBFan

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> As we speak I'm running around my living room with a chicken's head in one hand and a virgin ( don't ask ) in the other. The sacrifice will take place at midnight! I gotta go find me a witchdoctor! Peace!


Dear HispanicCausinPanic,

We demand that you deliver said virgin to PBF immediately. You may keep the chicken head.

All the best,

The Basketball Gods


----------



## ProudBFan

Is't os hrad ot tpye wtih yuor fniegsr corssde.

OG BALEZSR!!!

PFB


----------



## Samuel

It's funny how unlikely it is for 2 of the top 3 teams to actually get the top two picks.


----------



## Trader Ed

7.5 hours until the ping pong balls swirl

9 hours to go until the results are revealed :gopray:

#2 and Durant... here we come


----------



## Trader Ed

ProudBFan said:


> We demand that you deliver said virgin to PBF immediately. You may keep the chicken head.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> The Basketball Gods


Even if she looks like Hap? :rofl:


----------



## B_&_B

..


----------



## mook

this draft is likely to be a big step backward or at best lateral for us. 

there are only three or four contending teams every year, and whomever gets either of these guys is likely to be one of those contenders pretty quickly. Gasol plus Oden. Garnett plus Durant. Ray Allen, Rashard Lewis, Greg Oden. Redd, Durant, Bogut...the list goes on and on. 

during the LeBron draft there were actually more superstars than we'll probably see in this one, but they all seemed to go to teams with pretty marginal stars. this go around I think Boston is the only team that's really in the same category that Cleveland or Miami was back then.

there are two teams who are likely to become contenders in the very near term because of this draft, and neither of those teams are likely to be us.


----------



## B_&_B

The crystal ball says we will get the #2 pick.


----------



## Entity

mook said:


> there are two teams who are likely to become contenders in the very near term because of this draft, and neither of those teams are likely to be us.



Let me dream for another nine hours...


----------



## yuyuza1

On ESPN's draft page, I see a change in time of the lottery. It now says 4:30PM, yet the prog. guide says 5:30. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Entity

Blazers best case scenarios:

#1. Kevin Pritchard handling the draft with a top two pick.
#2. Kevin Pritchard handling the draft without a top two pick.

There is no #3. The Blazers look good either way. But in any case, go ping pong balls!


----------



## ProudBFan

OK, so as I understand it, they draw for picks 1 - 3 in advance of the ceremony, assign the rest of the picks in ascending regular season order, then - during the ceremony - announce the picks in reverse order from #14 up to #1. Right?

Here's the pre-lottery order and number of assigned combinations after tie-breakers:

1. Memphis (22-60): 250
2. Boston (24-58): 199
3. Milwaukee (28-54): 156
4. Atlanta (30-52): 119
5. Seattle (31-51): 88
6. Portland (32-50): 53
7. Minnesota (32-50): 53
8. Charlotte (33-49): 19
9. New York (33-49): 19
10. Sacramento (32-50): 18
11. Indiana (35-47): 8
12. Philadelphia (35-47): 7
13. New Orleans (39-43): 6
14. Los Angeles (40-42): 5

Seems to me our best case scenario (as they are announcing the names during the ceremony) is this:

Picks #14 through #7 called as they currently stand (none of those teams jumping up into the Top 3), Milwaukee called at #6 (which would mean Atlanta, Seattle, and Portland all jumped up into the Top 3), and then Portland's name not called until #2 or - better yet - #1.

There are a lot of other scenarios that could still net us #1 or #2 (as simple as the rest of the order staying exactly as is with us coming up #1 or #2), but trying to describe them in the context of how the picks will be announced is too complicated to do here (believe me, I tried). Just keep your fingers crossed for positive early indications as described above.

PBF


----------



## stockfire

I'm sure this has been covered, but could someone explain why they only draw for 1-3 and not all of the picks? Has it always been like that?


----------



## ProudBFan

stockfire said:


> I'm sure this has been covered, but could someone explain why they only draw for 1-3 and not all of the picks? Has it always been like that?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_Draft_Lottery

PBF


----------



## sa1177

yuyuza1 said:


> On ESPN's draft page, I see a change in time of the lottery. It now says 4:30PM, yet the prog. guide says 5:30. Can anyone confirm?


The drawing of the ping-pong balls itself does not occur on live TV as it's a rather ardurous process. Thus the drawing takes place at 4:30 and the results are announced at 5:30.


----------



## yuyuza1

sa1177 said:


> The drawing of the ping-pong balls itself does not occur on live TV as it's a rather ardurous process. Thus the drawing takes place at 4:30 and the results are announced at 5:30.



Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Masbee

ProudBFan said:


> OK, so as I understand it, they draw for picks 1 - 3 in advance of the ceremony, assign the rest of the picks in ascending regular season order, then - during the ceremony - announce the picks in reverse order from #14 up to #1. Right?
> 
> Here's the pre-lottery order and number of assigned combinations after tie-breakers:
> 
> 1. Memphis (22-60): 250
> 2. Boston (24-58): 199
> 3. Milwaukee (28-54): 156
> 4. Atlanta (30-52): 119
> 5. Seattle (31-51): 88
> 6. Portland (32-50): 53
> 7. Minnesota (32-50): 53
> 8. Charlotte (33-49): 19
> 9. New York (33-49): 19
> 10. Sacramento (32-50): 18
> 11. Indiana (35-47): 8
> 12. Philadelphia (35-47): 7
> 13. New Orleans (39-43): 6
> 14. Los Angeles (40-42): 5
> 
> Seems to me our best case scenario (as they are announcing the names during the ceremony) is this:
> 
> Picks #14 through #7 called as they currently stand (none of those teams jumping up into the Top 3), Milwaukee called at #6 (which would mean Atlanta, Seattle, and Portland all jumped up into the Top 3), and then Portland's name not called until #2 or - better yet - #1.
> 
> There are a lot of other scenarios that could still net us #1 or #2 (as simple as the rest of the order staying exactly as is with us coming up #1 or #2), but trying to describe them in the context of how the picks will be announced is too complicated to do here (believe me, I tried). Just keep your fingers crossed for positive early indications as described above.
> 
> PBF


If picks #14 through #7 are called as they stand, with no jumps, and any team but us (Atlanta, Seattle or Milwaukee) is called for the #6 pick, we have jumped into the top 3. We won't know where until the top 3 are called.


----------



## sa1177

yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks. :cheers:


NP....I about had a heart attack myself when I saw that it started at 4:30 as I don't get off work until 4:45 at the earliest. Will have to haul azz to the nearest sports bar to make it in time for 5:30 as it is.


----------



## ProudBFan

Masbee said:


> If picks #14 through #7 are called as they stand, with no jumps, and any team but us (Atlanta, Seattle or Milwaukee) is called for the #6 pick, we have jumped into the top 3. We won't know where until the top 3 are called.


If Seattle or Atlanta is called at #6, couldn't we still end up #5 or #4?

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured it out: We can't end up #5 or #4 due to having a better regular season record than both Seattle and Atlanta. Unless we jump up to the Top 3, they will pick ahead of us.

PBF


----------



## mgb

sa1177 said:


> The drawing of the ping-pong balls itself does not occur on live TV as it's a rather ardurous process. Thus the drawing takes place at 4:30 and the results are announced at 5:30.


Shouldn't take long to draw three balls, but I guess you have to remove the team's balls that have won the first and second spot?


----------



## stockfire

No the balls stay in.

The keep drawing with all the balls in until they get 3 different teams.


----------



## ProudBFan

mgb said:


> Shouldn't take long to draw three balls, but I guess you have to remove the team's balls that have won the first and second spot?


It's not 3 balls. It's 3 *draws* of 4 balls each. And, actually, it may take more than 3 draws to select the teams for the top 3 picks:

Remember, there are 14 balls in the hopper, but they aren't labeled with team names - they are numbered (1-14). Teams are selected for each of the top 3 draft positions (#1, then #2, then #3) by a "draw" of 4 (of the 14) balls for each position. With 14 balls being in the hopper, and with the order in which the balls are drawn being unimportant (4-3-2-1 is the same as 1-2-3-4), there are 1,001 unique 4-number combinations possible. One of these is a reserved combination that, if it comes up, is voided and re-drawn (a "do-over" combination). That leaves 1,000 valid 4-number combinations, which are allocated on a statistical curve to the 14 teams in the lottery (all of the teams that failed to make the playoffs that year).

The #1 pick is drawn for first. 4 balls are drawn from the hopper, and the list of combinations is consulted to see which team won the #1 pick. The balls are then put back into the hopper and the #2 pick is drawn for. If the combination that comes up for the #2 pick indicates the team that won the #1 pick, the draw is voided, the balls are put back into the hopper, and 4 new balls are drawn. This process is repeated until a team other than the team that won the #1 pick is indicated by the 4-number combination drawn. The balls are then put back into the hopper and the #3 pick is drawn for. If the combination that comes up for the #3 pick indicates either of the teams that won the #1 or #2 picks, the draw is voided, the balls are put back into the hopper, and 4 new balls are drawn. This process is repeated until a team other than the teams that won the #1 and #2 picks is indicated by the 4-number combination drawn.

Once the #1, #2, and #3 teams have been determined, the rest of the top 14 draft spots are assigned based on regular-season record (tie-breakers that were determined on April 20th, 2007 applied, if needed).

PBF


----------



## sa1177

ProudBFan said:


> Remember, the balls aren't labeled with team names, they are numbered. Each team is given a specific number of specific combinations out of the total list of possible combinations. Once a team has won one of the top 3 picks, that team's combinations are considered out-of-play - if any of those combinations are drawn for the remaining top picks, the draw is voided, the balls are put back into the hopper, and the balls are drawn again. This process is repeated until a combination representing a valid team is drawn.
> 
> PBF


Correct...thus why I noted that can be a "ardurous" process, not suitable for a TV audience.


----------



## The Professional Fan

Blazers fans lack of understanding of how the lotto works speaks volumes about the history of this franchise!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Don't know if has been mentioned, but Roy will be representing the Blazers tonight.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> 2nd try #1


just did it again:yay:


----------



## ProudBFan

The Professional Fan said:


> Blazers fans lack of understanding of how the lotto works speaks volumes about the history of this franchise!!


Whatchootalkinbout, Willis?

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> just did it again:yay:


Stop it, man! You're using up all the Blazers' karma!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

sa1177 said:


> Correct...thus why I noted that can be a "ardurous" process, not suitable for a TV audience.


Added a greater level of detail to my description of the process, above.

PBF


----------



## stockfire

got #1 on my first and only try today. I'm quitting now so as not to jinx us. Woo!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

ProudBFan said:


> Stop it, man! You're using up all the Blazers' karma!
> 
> PBF



Well then I am the great equalizer. I ran it ten times, Blazers were 2nd once and 3rd once. Eight times Blazers were 6 or 7.

Should I sit next to Roy?


----------



## cpt.napalm

Wearing my lucky 1992 conference champs shirt I got the 1st pick once and the 2nd pick 3 times out of 10. But then 3 of the other times Seattle got the 1st pick


----------



## ljm

good news, i just ran it 10 times, and got the 6th pick 4 times, 7th 5, and 8th 1 time. hopefully things will balance out later this afternoon!


----------



## Oldmangrouch

I took a try at it earlier today. Portland got #6 - and took J Wright with B Wright and Horford still on the board! 

Methinks I am staying far away from that devil magic.:biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

I hope the Blazers have better luck than I did on this simulator- about 16 spins to get Oden.


----------



## 2k

I went there and and got Blazers # 1 Greg Oden on my 2nd spin. Well really it was my first because the fist spin was automatic.


----------



## UOSean

First try I got ODEN with memp 2nd and bos 3rd. No joke. First time that's happened for me. I'm not playing the lotto anymore. I'm hoping this is a good omen. I had a dream BROY was at the lotto and was estatic. That is what we'll see today. We pick Oden with the 1st pick. We go the route of San Antonio! Small town team that goes from rags to riches in a drawing of ping pong balls. Go Blazers!!


----------



## hasoos

Man I got us first but somehow we ended up with Josh Mcroberts. How did that happen?:biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'm very pessimistic about our chances... I just feel cursed. Oh well. At least I can pray for the best.


----------



## ProudBFan

However it works out, I hope the Blazers get Durant instead of Oden. I know there are those here who would disagree with me. I just see Durant as an all-around more versatile player with a higher ceiling than Oden.

Don't get me wrong: Getting Oden wouldn't break my heart at all. But if I had the luxury of choosing between the two, Durant would be my clear choice.

PBF


----------



## hasoos

ProudBFan said:


> However it works out, I hope the Blazers get Durant instead of Oden. I know there are those here who would disagree with me. I just see Durant as an all-around more versatile player with a higher ceiling than Oden.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: Getting Oden wouldn't break my heart at all. But if I had the luxury of choosing between the two, Durant would be my clear choice.
> 
> PBF


I hear you, and I agree with you in many ways. I would be completely torn if I had to make the choice, but chances are I would go with the big guy. I do think that Durant will be a quicker impact player then Oden, with Oden hitting his stride a few years down the line. The thing I worry about with Oden is his motor. There were times out there where he looked really disinterested this year. If you end up drafting a disinterested 7'1" guy, that is the difference between getting a Patrick Ewing and a Michael Olowakwandi.


----------



## ProudBFan

hasoos said:


> I hear you, and I agree with you in many ways. I would be completely torn if I had to make the choice, but chances are I would go with the big guy. I do think that Durant will be a quicker impact player then Oden, with Oden hitting his stride a few years down the line. The thing I worry about with Oden is his motor. There were times out there where he looked really disinterested this year. If you end up drafting a disinterested 7'1" guy, that is the difference between getting a Patrick Ewing and a Michael Olowakwandi.


EXACTLY.

BTW, the ping-pong balls start flowing in 15 minutes. The announcements start flowing in 75...

GO BLAZERS!

PBF


----------



## Entity

hasoos said:


> I hear you, and I agree with you in many ways. I would be completely torn if I had to make the choice...


I seriously hope this becomes our biggest off-season "problem".


----------



## yuyuza1

23 minutes, and 13 seconds.


----------



## yuyuza1

22 minutes and 23 seconds.


----------



## mgb

Well it's all been decided by now. I hate tape delay! 

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## mgb

When it gets to the 6th spot and if we haven't been selected yet I'm just going to be thinking, SONICS, please show the Sonics next!! Well anyone except Blazers, but if it was the Sonics that would be sweet!


----------



## handclap problematic

You are right MGB..... there is a room full of people right now, as I type, who know that Portland got the number one pick in the draft.


On a real note.... I am making a prediction on that top 3, my gut feeling:


1. Boston
2. Memphis
3. Seattle




hopefully my gut is as wrong as president W.

prunetang


----------



## mgb

What's the order? I want to have something to check against to see if a team jump ahead of us.


----------



## Samuel

handclap problematic said:


> 1. Boston
> 2. Memphis
> 3. Seattle


It's been many years since the two worst teams got the top two picks, and isn't very likely.

Then again, you get Stern behind the wheel and he can make anything happen.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

Draft order is (before the lottery)

1. Memphis
2. Boston
3. Milwaukee
4. Phoenix (Atlanta's if it is top 3)
5. Seattle
6. Portland
7. Minnesota
8. Charlotte
9. Chicago (via New York swap)
10. Sacramento
11. Atlanta (via Indiana, but top ten protected so if Indiana gets top 3 they get their pick back)
12. Philadelphia
13. New Orleans
14. Los Angeles Clippers


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

8 Min!!


----------



## mgb

The Sebastian Express said:


> Draft order is (before the lottery)
> 
> 1. Memphis
> 2. Boston
> 3. Milwaukee
> 4. Phoenix (Atlanta's if it is top 3)
> 5. Seattle
> 6. Portland
> 7. Minnesota
> 8. Charlotte
> 9. Chicago (via New York swap)
> 10. Sacramento
> 11. Atlanta (via Indiana, but top ten protected so if Indiana gets top 3 they get their pick back)
> 12. Philadelphia
> 13. New Orleans
> 14. Los Angeles Clippers


Thanks!

I just tried to find it on nba.com and just seen video links.


----------



## axs31

wohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:clap: :yay: :clap: :clap2: :cheers: :worthy: :clap: :yay: :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## yuyuza1

WOW! Just wow! Yeah baby!

This is a dynasty.


----------



## ryanjend22

our time is now...wow. what a day.


----------



## mgb

I'm so excited! I just can't hide it!


----------



## yuyuza1

mgb said:


> I'm so excited! I just can't hide it!



Don't!

:bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama:


----------



## ebott

ebott said:


> Wow, that's huge. I can't possibly go that big. But I'll give up the game boy.


Since the 22nd when we won the lottery I've still been in kind of a cloud of denial. But this thread made it real to me yesterday.

Having given up the game boy, I had to do something with the time I was usually using for the game boy. So I started reading, primarily I'm re-reading the harry potter books in preparation for the 7th book because I'm such a huge dork. And even after we won the lottery I continued to read rather than play the game boy.

But yesterday I decided to play the game boy again. So the wife says "I thought you gave up video games for lent" and I say "I did. Lent's over, we won the lottery."

And at that moment it just hit me that it's all real. We really did win the lottery. Greg Oden is really going to be the centerpiece of this franchise for the next 10 to 15 years. It's a warm glowing feeling to realize that not only has your dream come true, but it's just a standard part of your life now.

We're living the dream.


----------



## ProudBFan

ebott said:


> Since the 22nd when we won the lottery I've still been in kind of a cloud of denial. But this thread made it real to me yesterday.
> 
> Having given up the game boy, I had to do something with the time I was usually using for the game boy. So I started reading, primarily I'm re-reading the harry potter books in preparation for the 7th book because I'm such a huge dork. And even after we won the lottery I continued to read rather than play the game boy.
> 
> But yesterday I decided to play the game boy again. So the wife says "I thought you gave up video games for lent" and I say "I did. Lent's over, we won the lottery."
> 
> And at that moment it just hit me that it's all real. We really did win the lottery. Greg Oden is really going to be the centerpiece of this franchise for the next 10 to 15 years. It's a warm glowing feeling to realize that not only has your dream come true, but it's just a standard part of your life now.
> 
> We're living the dream.


Well put, sir.

Time to change your signature. 

PBF


----------



## mook

mook said:


> this draft is likely to be a big step backward or at best lateral for us.
> 
> there are only three or four contending teams every year, and whomever gets either of these guys is likely to be one of those contenders pretty quickly. Gasol plus Oden. Garnett plus Durant. Ray Allen, Rashard Lewis, Greg Oden. Redd, Durant, Bogut...the list goes on and on.
> 
> during the LeBron draft there were actually more superstars than we'll probably see in this one, but they all seemed to go to teams with pretty marginal stars. this go around I think Boston is the only team that's really in the same category that Cleveland or Miami was back then.
> 
> there are two teams who are likely to become contenders in the very near term because of this draft, and neither of those teams are likely to be us.


this may go down as the most gloriously wrong post in my long and storied career of wrong posts. 

Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Zach Randolph (for now), Greg Oden. 

niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## The Professional Fan

mook said:


> this may go down as the most gloriously wrong post in my long and storied career of wrong posts.
> 
> Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Zach Randolph (for now), Greg Oden.
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiice.


lol...in your defense, you did say "likely." you were right!


----------



## mgb

ebott said:


> Since the 22nd when we won the lottery I've still been in kind of a cloud of denial. But this thread made it real to me yesterday.
> 
> Having given up the game boy, I had to do something with the time I was usually using for the game boy. So I started reading, primarily I'm re-reading the harry potter books in preparation for the 7th book because I'm such a huge dork. And even after we won the lottery I continued to read rather than play the game boy.
> 
> But yesterday I decided to play the game boy again. So the wife says "I thought you gave up video games for lent" and I say "I did. Lent's over, we won the lottery."
> *
> And at that moment it just hit me that it's all real. We really did win the lottery. Greg Oden is really going to be the centerpiece of this franchise for the next 10 to 15 years. * It's a warm glowing feeling to realize that not only has your dream come true, but it's just a standard part of your life now.
> 
> We're living the dream.


I'm finally starting to believe we won the #1 pick, but I won't believe Oden is a Blazer until I hear him selected #1 and he's handed a Blazers cap. I mean it's just to good to be true!


----------



## mook

mgb said:


> I'm finally starting to believe we won the #1 pick, but I won't believe Oden is a Blazer until I hear him selected #1 and he's handed a Blazers cap. I mean it's just to good to be true!


I don't think I'll really internalize it until I see him in a Blazer uniform in Summer League. 

at that point I'll probably spend the next two years wondering if this is the day he gets his career ending injury. 

Blazers just don't get top 3 draft picks, and when they do it inevitably goes bad.


----------



## ptownblazer1

BUMP!!! lets live it all over again


----------

